

Ask HN: What makes a great intern? - Gyonka

I&#x27;ve interned twice before and really tried to learn as much as I could. I am about to do so again this summer. I would love to get some public opinion on what makes the best interns, and how to maximize the opportunities.
======
Gabriel_Martin
Having the ability to execute without too much handholding on the projects
they've been given, based on their skills set.

